# D.I.Y. PHOTO ETCH



## fubar57 (Aug 20, 2017)

This is far above my artistic skills but it looks easy if you know how to draw...


_View: https://youtu.be/NntLi4KcLlI_



_View: https://youtu.be/UsmE1gLbHqI_


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 21, 2017)

Our old friend Dan (Zaggy) made his own PE parts. Would love to try it but have no idea where to get the chemicals.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2017)

Andy, the chemicals you may find in shops for electronic engineers. Of course if there are such hobby shops in Canada .


----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2017)

Fairly straightforward, but the chemicals,and, if used, the film and exposing / processing equipment, are relatively expensive for small production runs - hence the cost of commercial PE parts.
Basic parts could be produced using clear film negs produced via a PC, but again, it's not exactly cost effective.
For a full-time commercial business, buying the materials 'in bulk', it is a viable business.


----------

